# How do I stop a smelly tank?



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm about set up my 75gal tank in the main living space of my house with FOWLR. My wife is concerned that the tank is going to make the family room smell bad, and I've known people that have had tanks that smelled awful, and others which hardly smelled at all. I'm sure that the type of filtration has a large part in this, as well as possibly the type of tank setup and inhabitants, and maybe water circulation.

So, what are all of the things I can do to help keep my FOWLR aquarium from aquiring an unpleasant odor?


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

As long as you have a decent pump, a tank canopy, and CLEAN the tank (!!!) it will not smell. If a fish dies, remove it ASAP, etc.. Do not over feed, make sure to gravel vac, etc., etc.. As long as you keep it clean it won't smell.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

cleanliness is obviously the most important part of making sure that your tank is best displayed in your home...
...but I would also think that possibly an easily serviceable canister filter might keep the room in better condition than an open mechanical filter, or an open algae-filled refugium. I currently have a standard mechanical filter, but I'm not familiar enough with the different filtration systems to know if I should buy certain types of equipment to help cut down the possibility of having this problem.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

With close to 500g in my house right now I can say that nothing smells "fishy".


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, I would go with canister filters, then. Since they are enclosed as you say. However, you really shouldn't have to worry about this - if you keep your tank(s) clean!


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I guess I was just trying to justify the problem that a few other people were having in one way or another, but in reality I probably have just visited a few irresponsible aquarium owners and was worrying needlessly.
Thank you all for your input and advice!


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

carbon will help absorb odors in the water.


----------

